# Sykes - 1/11



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Was in WI over winter break & hadn't had the chance to do much fishing since I got back to Pensacola last week, so last night Taylor, Johnny & I decided to head out to Sykes to see if we could pick some battles with some angry reds. Stopped by Gulf Breeze to stock up on bait before hitting the bridge and ended up getting set up on the bridge around 10:00 or so. First hour & half was absolutely dead. We couldn't even find grunts or trout on the bottom! Around midnight my 7k started screaming, so Taylor grabbed it & let it run until I could get to it. By the time I grabbed it, the fish had been running for 10 to 12 seconds, & I let it run another 5 or so before engaging the reel. Engaged the reel & realized this was one hoss of a red. It was on a mission to make it for the pilings, so I locked the drag to 17 pounds. Didn't even slow it down! Tried manually braking it a bit with my thumbs, but I couldn't turn it before it got to the pilings. Felt the sickening slack in my line and & then reeled in. I was surprised to see that the line/leader didn't break, so I guess I just put too much heat on him & pulled the hook. Anyways, after the disheartening loss of my first red this year, I re-baited & sat back down. Around 12:30 Taylor's cursed C3 had a good run, but it stopped after a few seconds. Taylor picked it up & waited patiently (for once) & was rewarded with another screaming run followed by a hookup. A few minutes later I netted his 38.25'' fat bull. Got some great pictures & then put her back to be caught another day. Stayed till 1:30 but had no more action. Packed it up & headed to Denny's for a well-deserved (& delicious) meal!

*Tally for the night:* 
*Johnny*: 0
*Me*: 0
*Taylor*: 38.25'' bull red

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice fish, what were you using for bait?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report, nice fish and good presentation for pics!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work on that Redfish; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beasty red Taylor!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome back and thanks for the report. Nice red! Sounds like that hog ate all the bait :yes:
Might go out there tonight and try my luck.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fishing Dad said:


> Nice fish, what were you using for bait?


Thanks man! We were just using big menhaden cut in half.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Welcome back and thanks for the report. Nice red! Sounds like that hog ate all the bait :yes:
> Might go out there tonight and try my luck.


Thanks Smarty! I was actually surprised we didn't see ya out there last night! Best of luck if you go out there tonight. Get some dinner!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

good to see you back. Hope all is well, see you out there soon.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

orbiting headquarters said:


> good to see you back. Hope all is well, see you out there soon.


Thanks! Let me know the next time you guys are heading out there & maybe we can meet up for some bull red action!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice job Taylor! Keep catchin' em man!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

beast:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> Nice job Taylor! Keep catchin' em man!


Andrew! When the hell are we gonna Skype bruv?!? Get at me ASAP through a PM or an e-mail or whatever.


----------

